# The 2004-2005 Cleveland Cavaliers Roster Thread



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't know if Nevus wants to Sticky this, but if ya want you can. This thread is jsut for General discussion about the Cavs Roster. We can talk about what moves need to be made, who should start, etc. etc. etc.

*Our 2004-2005 Cleveland Cavaliers*  

*Zydrunas Ilgauskas* 









*Drew Gooden*









*LeBron James*









*Luke Jackson*









*Eric Snow*









*Bench:*
DeSagana Diop-Robert Traylor-Anderson Varejao-Ira Newble-Aleksander Pavlovic-Dajuan Wagner-Jeff Mcinnis





















































BFreak.


----------

